# cutting a rod ?



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

I want to repair a rod. My ferrule cracked and the rod won't insert more than 1 inch, so I was going to cut off the crack and sand paper the male end until it snugs in about 2 inches.
I borrowed a dremel, now do anything special with a worry concerning splintering the rod ? any taping necessary? I was just cutting off 1/2 inch so it shouldn't be to hard. This way it should be completely round again.

easy eh ??  

shave it afterwards ?
crazy glue the sides afterwards ?
TIA


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

re-wrap it after you cut it...seal it with epoxy and you should be fine...2 part lite build...2 coats...


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Wrap the area you are cutting with masking tape to prevent splintering. Definitely do as Rattler said and rewrap the new ferrule area. I would suggest wrapping at least twice the distance of the ferrule diameter. And lastly if you sand material off of the male end you may damage the fibers under the finish causing a weak spot. So only do it if absolutely necessary and do it very slowly so that you don’t go to deep.


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

*rod cut*

It didn't take long with that dremel and the cut looks pretty clean. yahoo ! now there is some chipage on the epoxy coating on the rod but not much, how important is it to repoxy and secure with a re-rap?? 
I'm impressed- at least now I have a fishing rod
to lend out. tks for the guidance !!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

you can use rod varnish first...then rewrap...then epoxy...lite build...2 coats...if you don't re coat...it will break...


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Just like rattler said if you do not strengthen the ferrul with wraps and some type of finish then it will break under load.

John


----------

